# My horse is lonely



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

A mini, a rooster, a lamb, or a goat are all good substitutes. 

I vote for mini or goat though.


----------



## JSMidnight (Mar 15, 2012)

You could try to convince your dad to get a mini or maybe a goat or something to keep him company. A boarding facility would be a good option if you can't. But it will probably be more expensive than having a mini or goat at your place (you could use that and a good reason to get a companion). Not that I'm telling you to pick a fight or anything, but it is a lot better for a horse to have a buddy because they are a herd animal and need some kind of companion.


----------



## djcig123 (May 18, 2012)

JSMidnight said:


> You could try to convince your dad to get a mini or maybe a goat or something to keep him company. A boarding facility would be a good option if you can't. But it will probably be more expensive than having a mini or goat at your place (you could use that and a good reason to get a companion). Not that I'm telling you to pick a fight or anything, but it is a lot better for a horse to have a buddy because they are a herd animal and need some kind of companion.


 Will he develop that buddy sourness. Ive heard that's not fun to deal with. I am the only one in my family that rides. What are the chances of that happening? My father does not know squat about horses and does not believe anything about a companion. His comment was that the horse needs to get over it! I hate that comment! I wish I could get him to understand. What if I just bought one without him knowing and he'll have to deal with it? I know thats a little too much, but what else to do?


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I don't know if he will become buddy sour.

I've seen many horses kept with just one or two others that are perfectly fine, and I've seen horses kept with many others and they can be buddy sour. 

I think a big part of combatting buddy sourness is to be a strong leader. The likely only feels buddy sour because he is scared of being away from his herd - a vulnerable position to be in - but if you are a strong leader the horse should be much better behaved. Like most vices, they develop with poor leadership and lack of correction. That is my opinion at least. 

I do not think horses should be alone. They are herd animals and while some of them might function okay alone, I don't think its the right thing to do. Why don't you open your pasture up to another boarder? Often people just need somewhere to graze a retired horse, or something, that way you won't have to get a horse, your horse could get a friend and you might even make a little money?

If you are not okay letting people on your property, perhaps someone is willing to lease out a companion horse, one that is lame or something, but they don't want to sell? Put an add around and you might get something back.


----------



## djcig123 (May 18, 2012)

Skyseternalangel said:


> A mini, a rooster, a lamb, or a goat are all good substitutes.
> 
> I vote for mini or goat though.


I'd like to get a horse specifically for roping, reining since Im wanting to do that later on in the future. Im not sure if the one I have now would do that, good posibility, but I guess two in a show would be good? I don't know, just a thought. I'd like to rescue one, but you have the problem of retraining him, and working with him to regain trust, etc. I'd love to do that to help find a home for an unwanted horse. :-(


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

djcig123 said:


> I'd like to get a horse specifically for roping, reining since Im wanting to do that later on in the future. Im not sure if the one I have now would do that, good posibility, but I guess two in a show would be good? I don't know, just a thought. I'd like to rescue one, but you have the problem of retraining him, and working with him to regain trust, etc. I'd love to do that to help find a home for an unwanted horse. :-(



Well talk to your dad about it.  If you work yourself, that'll help pay for everything. But horses are expensive..


----------



## djcig123 (May 18, 2012)

Saskia said:


> I don't know if he will become buddy sour.
> 
> I've seen many horses kept with just one or two others that are perfectly fine, and I've seen horses kept with many others and they can be buddy sour.
> 
> ...


 That's a good idea, but the only problem is that I have a limited amount of space. I'd love to have three or four horses maybe more if I was capable, don't need that many, but I love them that much! I have a little over an acre lot that he is on.


----------



## djcig123 (May 18, 2012)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Well talk to your dad about it.  If you work yourself, that'll help pay for everything. But horses are expensive..


 I'll try again. Cross my fingers. I work pretty much every day of the week except weekends. Pretty flexible. So far so good, the care and cost of the care has been good to me. I've managed to keep extra feed bags and hay before anything else. Plus I still live with my father while going to college, so its not really that bad. I keep a steady budget for myself. Knock on wood, my horse has not coliced or got sick. I would sell all of my nice things before I had to sell him or put him down if something like that happened. I really care about him. I am just really concerned about him being by himself. I would not like to be bymyself all day every day almost! Ill talk to him one more time and see what happends. Odds are slim, but I guess you never know. I wish I can get it in his thick skull that horses are not like dogs or cats, totally different animal.


----------



## kiwi79 (Nov 11, 2011)

Its hard to know whether you might have issues with your horse becoming buddy sour but from my experience its usually whoever is being left behind in the paddock that tends to get upset. None of my horses have ever minded leaving their mate if it means they get to go out for a ride. But since you have such limited space it might be hard with 2 horses, especially over winter with lack of grass and feeding costs. Perhaps a mini would be the way to go? I have about 2.5 acres of grazing and didnt want two horses that needed exercise so got a mini who keeps my gelding company. It works really well for me because she needs little grass and has a smaller taped off section within whichever area my gelding is in at the time. I did think about goats, sheep, cows etc but I think he really appreciates having another horse buddy around. In the afternoons I put on her grazing muzzle and let her in with my gelding. I dont leave them alone together if I'm not on the property though as they can get injured easily by a larger horse. Minis are great as feed wise they cost a lot less to maintain, you just need to watch their weight.


----------



## djcig123 (May 18, 2012)

JSMidnight said:


> You could try to convince your dad to get a mini or maybe a goat or something to keep him company. A boarding facility would be a good option if you can't. But it will probably be more expensive than having a mini or goat at your place (you could use that and a good reason to get a companion). Not that I'm telling you to pick a fight or anything, but it is a lot better for a horse to have a buddy because they are a herd animal and need some kind of companion.


 Tried talking to him about it and he is not commenting on the subject at all. I think I already know that it will be another failed attempt and he knows that I know that. I guess I need to just deal with it and give up? I don't know what to do.


----------



## djcig123 (May 18, 2012)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Well talk to your dad about it.  If you work yourself, that'll help pay for everything. But horses are expensive..


 I feel he's against the idea of another horse. I think he does not like my horse very much. He keeps that to himself, but I see that he could care less about anything that has to do with the horse. He will not even let me buy a horse trailer so I can go and trail ride with other people. He says that I don't need to spend the money. :-x


----------



## vitbay (Feb 16, 2012)

Could you get a friend to keep their horse at your house? As long as you have asserted you are the boss in the herd you should have no problem with buddy-sourness.


----------



## djcig123 (May 18, 2012)

I did not think about that. I don't have a lot of horsey friends. I feel like im alone since i'm doing this by myself. Good idea though.


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

I got a mini donkey for a buddy for my horse & he is much happier. I can tell you that when I take the donk out to work with, my horse is buddy sour. I would try for a goat or sheep. not sure if they would buddy sour with one of them, but their smaller, cheeper to feed.


----------



## djcig123 (May 18, 2012)

littrella said:


> I got a mini donkey for a buddy for my horse & he is much happier. I can tell you that when I take the donk out to work with, my horse is buddy sour. I would try for a goat or sheep. not sure if they would buddy sour with one of them, but their smaller, cheeper to feed.


 Maybe I can just put a mirror on the fence and he can look and see another horse. Ha! No, I wouldn't do that! MY father is being a pain in the rear end about getting another horse or animal for the horse. He thinks the horse is fine, but has no idea about horses. I don't think he cares too much about the horse really. I really hate it:-x


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

djcig123 said:


> Maybe I can just put a mirror on the fence and he can look and see another horse. Ha! No, I wouldn't do that! MY father is being a pain in the rear end about getting another horse or animal for the horse. He thinks the horse is fine, but has no idea about horses. I don't think he cares too much about the horse really. I really hate it:-x


While I understand your frustration - try to appreciate the fact that your father has allowed ONE horse....the fact that he has done so in spite of not liking the horse/horses in general is not the bad thing you are taking it as. It sounds as though you are a minor, living at home with your parents and, quite likely, reliant on their financial support for yourself and your horse. A little appreciation vs. coming across as ungrateful and demanding will go a long way in smoothing the path towards what you are wanting :wink:


----------



## kiwi79 (Nov 11, 2011)

With the trailer situation would he be purchasing it or you? If its his money then I can understand his reluctance, if he paid for the horse then he probably feels that he has already forked out enough money especially if he doesnt have much of an interest in them. Maybe you should think about moving him to a barn if you've hit a brick wall with your dad?


----------



## djcig123 (May 18, 2012)

kiwi79 said:


> With the trailer situation would he be purchasing it or you? If its his money then I can understand his reluctance, if he paid for the horse then he probably feels that he has already forked out enough money especially if he doesnt have much of an interest in them. Maybe you should think about moving him to a barn if you've hit a brick wall with your dad?


No I paid for the horse, hay, feed, everything and if I got a trailer I would be paying.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GoAppendix (Mar 22, 2012)

Goats prefer other goats. Same goes for horses. Companion goats are more trouble than they are worth and I would strongly advise against that option.


----------



## chandra1313 (Jul 12, 2011)

We have a mini donkey, we got him when he was 1 and our gelding and him would play. Our donkey is so friendly almost like a dog, he comes when called. Donkeys are easy keepers too.


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

When we got our first horse on this yard he was lonely too. We decided to get a miniature horse to keep him company... but when we went to check them out, my husband liked one and I liked one so we came home with two!  

I know I've seen a lot of older minis for quite cheap or even free in the ads around here, it could be worth a look - hopefully your dad would be ok with it if it wasn't a big expense.


----------

